# How do MUA arrange palettes-By color,by texture,or by look?



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I know this type of question has probably been asked a dozen times already,but i want to ask again because my question is a bit more specific then anything ive seen so far.

So ive never put any of my shadows or blushes into palettes before.And im not asking how to depot anything.Ill look that up on YouTube haha.My question is deciding which shadows go in which palette.I know those who use palettes but for their own personal use may arrange the palette colors differently then a professional MUA.I am an aspiring MUA,and i want to start up some palettes.My question is how do you decide which colors go in which palettes?Is there a set way? Or does it really depend on each individual MUA preferences? I was thinking do you have a matte palette a shimmer palette  a satin palette etc OR do you determine by the colors like Neutral Palette,Brights Palette,Purple,Pinks & Reds Palette,Blues & Greens Palette etc Or by looks,like Bridal Colors Palette and well i dont other look right now but you know what im getting at lol

I would really appreciate any and all advice and tips.Im really curious how everyone does their palettes.Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jeri (Oct 30, 2009)

I do mine by color.


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## aeni (Oct 31, 2009)

I do mine by color then what they are.  So all the shimmers stay in one and all the mattes stay in another, etc.


----------



## MK09 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well seems you all do it by color first.So i guess that is how i shall do it too lol Thanks everyone


----------



## BohemianSheila (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I do it by color, but differently. I have a palette that is labeled "Bridal Palette" Most looks I need to do are more "natural" so this is the palette I grab for those situations. That way all my choices are there.

The rest of my palettes are arranged by color, but I think I'm going to put together a palette that is all matte/satin- one labeled color and one labeled neutral. I was watching a youtube video with a gal working at a Runway Show and I saw her palette and drooled. I even screencapped it. It was shades of grays and browns in a matte finish. I definitely need that for contouring. Hope this helps.


----------

